# Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!



## Toni_1962

Die Fischerprüfung in Bayern wird geändert:
Sie wird auch online möglich mit den Vorteilen, dass 
das Ergebnis sofort vorliegt und ausgehändigt wird,
mehrere Termine im Jahr dann möglich sind,
unbegrenzte Wiederholungen für Durchfaller möglich sind.

Mein Tipp für alle, die sich für den nächsten Prüfungstermin Samstag 5. März 2011 interessieren:
Fagt noch VOR der Anmeldung in eurer Fischereischulung nach, ob es für euch und in eurer Region schon möglich ist und entscheidet gegebenfalls dann, ob ihr nach alter oder neuer Regelung die Prüfung ablegen wollt!

Zum Nachlesen:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FIZ_2_2010_Seite10.pdf   auf  Seite 11 !


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Hallo Toni,
Danke für die Info - muss ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Wie stehst du dazu?


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Hallo Franz,

ich begrüße dies, da es eine enorme Öffnung unserers Hobbys bietet.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Finde ich einen richtigen und wichtigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Jetzt muss nur noch die Pflichtteilnahme an den Vorbereitungskursen weg.


----------



## austinpowers

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

also ich hab dieses Jahr meine Prüfung gemacht. An dem Artikel sehe ich nur positiv, dass es mehrmals im Jahr möglich sein kann, die Prüfung zu machen.
@Ralle 24: die Vorbereitungskurse weglassen? Ist das dein ernst? Ich finde man sollte das ganze noch intensivieren. Vor allem sollte man auch mehr Wert auf den praktischen Teil legen und nicht nur einmal ne Forelle schlachten.
Ich vergleiche das ganze immer gern mit dem Autoführerschein. Du hast zwar deine Theorieprüfung bestanden, aber hast keinen Plan wie man fährt, ohne sich und andere zu gefährden.
Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich nen Freund und dessen Vater hab, die schon über 20 Jahre angeln und mir da Tips usw. geben können, aber im Drill und beim Landen stehen ich alleine da und bin noch teilweise überfordert.
Und Vorbereitungskurse weglassen? Ich setz mich ja auch nich in ein Taxi oder einen Bus, bei dem der Fahrer sich seinen Führerschein am Computer ausgedruckt hat


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*



austinpowers schrieb:


> @Ralle 24: die Vorbereitungskurse weglassen? Ist das dein ernst?




Hab ich nicht geschrieben. Ich schrieb, die Pflicht zur Teilnahme wegfallen zu lassen. Wer einen Kurs brauch und mag, soll ihn natürlich absolvieren können.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Ich hab mir das gestern Abend nunmal durchgelesen.
Wie das dann in der Praxis aussehen soll, darauf bin ich reichlich gespannt. Wir bieten bei uns im Verein auch einen Vorbereitungskurs an - somit werd ichs direkt an der Front mitkriegen 

Hier mal ne kurze inhaltliche Übersicht zu dem von Toni verlinkten Artikel:

Es soll ab 2011 die Möglichkeit geben die Prüfung am Computer abzulegen.
Die Fischerprüfung ist ein Pilot-Projekt im Bereich E-Government in Bayern.

Damit ist aber nicht der heimische Computer gemeint, sondern ein Rechner der in einem Prüfungslokal bereitgestelt wird.

Der Computer kann in diesem Fall sofort ermitteln ob der Teilnehmer bestanden hat oder nicht. Im Erfolgsfall kann der Prüfling sofort mit seiner Prüfungskennung bei der zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltung seinen Fischereischein beantragen. Das Prüfungszeugnis wird dann später zugestellt. Somit würde das ca. 4 wöchige Warten auf "das Kuvert" aus Starnberg entfallen. 

Im Falle eines Nichtbestehens hat der Prüfling die Möglichkeit die Prüfung binnen 2 Jahren beliebig oft zu wiederholen. 

2 Jahre ist nämlich der absolvierte Vorbreitungslehrgang "gültig" - Was zugleich bedeutet, dass sich an den bisherigen Vorbereitungskursen zunächst einmal nichts ändern wird. Viele Fischereivereine in Bayern bieten solche Vorbereitungskurse an. Über Monate "unterrichten" dabei die Ehrenamtlichen die Prüflinge. Die Kurse sind für viele Vereine eine Einnahmequelle und natürlich der beste Nährboden um neue, junge Mitglieder anzuwerben.

Der Übergang soll gleitend erfolgen - d.h. der Prüfling kann bei seiner Anmeldung entscheiden ob er seine Prüfung in altbewährter, schriftlicher Form oder am Computer ablegen möchte. 

Das konnte ich aus dem Artikel herauslesen. Natürlich gibt es noch viele offene Fragen wie z.B.*

Welchen Vorteil bietet die computergesteuerte Fischerprüfung für die Ausbilder und Kursleiter?*

In der Veröffentlichung heisst es dazu:
Das Onlineverfahren bietet den Kandidaten ein zeitgemäßes
Anmelde- und Prüfungsverfahren sowie den Ausbildern eine
Unterstützung bei der Führung des Ausbildungsnachweises.


*Wieviele Computer sollen bereitgestellt werden und wie wird der Prüfungsablauf organisiert?*
Es ist ja anzunehmen, dass nach Beendigung eines Vorbereitungskurses alle Teilnehmer möglichst schnell ihre Prüfung ablegen wollen.
Bekommen die einzelnen Teilnehmer dann einen genauen Termin mit Uhrzeit zugeteilt oder müssen sie auf Gut Glück zum entsprechenden Prüfungslokal gehen und dort auf einen freien Rechner warten?

*
Bekommt jeder Teilnehmer eine zufällig generierte Prüfung, oder gibt es an den verschiedenen Terminen jeweils die gleiche Prüfung für alle Teilnehmer?*


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

In Sachsen läufts jetzt schon 
Lehrgang -> Prüfung im Computercabinet von (meist) Schulen (online) -> Ergebnis sofort :vik:
Termine vereinbaren die Leiter der Lehrgänge je nach Zeit und Anzahl der Teilnehmer
der weis wieviele Computer es gibt und stellt Gruppen zusammen 
jeder bekommt seinen eigenen "Prüfungsbogen"
finde ist eine klasse Sache sowas 

da kupfert ja Bayern mal in Sachsen ab

siehe hier


----------



## the flyfisher 97

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Also was ich daraus jetzt schliessen kann , ist , dass ich meine Fischerprüfung ( Ja ,endlich 14) nächstes Jahr vor einem Computer im Gemeindezentrum oder was auch immer machen kann.
Zum Thema Vorbereitungskurse bin ich Ralle's Meinung , da ich schon angle seit ich 5 bin , und könnte glaube ich alle Fragen fast auswendig , da ich schon mit 6 alles gelesen hab was ich über angeln in die Finger bekommen hab . Ich konnte mit 9 aus einem Fischerprüfungsfragenbuch von 300 Fragen nur 10 falsch beantwortet hab , also glaube ich nicht dass für mich ein Kurs notwendig wäre , aber man sollte Neulingen natürlich die Möglichkeit geben , so einen Kurs zu besuchen
mlg
The Flyfisher 97


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Ich wuerde einen riessen Vorteil darin sehen, das man so, auf Grund des geringeren Aufwands, die Pruefung haeufiger als einmal im Jahr anbieten kann. Das finde ich naemlich definitiv zu selten. 

Ich wuerde mir auch fuer Bayern die Moeglichkeit wuenschen mit auslaendischen Freunden angeln gehen zu koennen. Man koennte sich doch z.B. vorstellen so einen Computer in der Gemeindeverwaltung zu haben und ein auslaendischer Angler muss halt dann dort seine Fachkunde nachweisen (ohne Kurs).

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Aktuell:

Neue Informationen zur online-Prüfung:

https://ssl.stmlf.bayern.de/fpr/anmelden?CASE=Default&MENUE=Startseite

Interessant auch sicherlich das Angebot der kompakten WOCHENKURSEN zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung, auch wenn die Flächendeckung noch mager ist (jedoch für den Großraum München ist er dagegen sehr gut und wird meiner aktuellen Info nach gerade sehr schnell ausgebaut).


----------



## nekrobiose88

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Also falls es echt mal möglich sein wird die Prüfung am heimischen Pc zu machen dann können sie den Fischereischein auch gleich einfach so austeilen , es sei denn es sitzt ne Prüfungsaufsicht hinter einem auf der Couch und isst Chips. Allerdings wärs nicht schlecht die Prüfung an nem Pc im Prüfunglokal abzulegen falls es die ganze warterei nach der Prüfung verkürzen würde......#6


----------



## Tom

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Hi zusammen,
ich bin Österreicher und hab heuer auch den bayerischen Schein gemacht, weil man mit dem nicht mehr nur den Gastangelerstatus hat an euren Gewässern. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Vorbereitungskurse sehr aufwendig sind. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass der Schein nicht so einfach gemacht wird wie bei uns in Österreich. Bei uns bekommt man den mit minimalem Aufwand und deswegen haben wir echt viele Idio... am Wasser sitzen. Keine Ahnung vom Umgang mit dem Fisch, etc...

Bis dann
Tom


----------



## Hanne87

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich kann im Internet leider nichts finden, wie viel Fehler man pro themen Gebiet haben darf?

Bei uns in der Aktuellen Tageszeitung steht, dass man mit 6 Fehlern in einem themen Gebiet bereits durchgefallen ist?

Stimmt das?????

Danke!!!

mfg
Hannes


----------



## HeinzHelfer

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Stimmt. Mit 6 Fehlern in einem Themengebiet und/oder 15 Fehlern insgesamt is man durchgefallen... find ich bei 60 Fragen allerdings ziemlich human

mfg
Heinz


----------



## Der Ausbilder

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Finde ich einen richtigen und wichtigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> Jetzt muss nur noch die Pflichtteilnahme an den Vorbereitungskursen weg.


 

Also ohne Lehrgang? Wie soll das gehen? Jeden der will einfach ans Wasser lassen?
Vergiss es ganz einfach. Die Thematik ist viel zu umfangreich, um ohne Schulung einfach loszuangeln.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*



Der Ausbilder schrieb:


> Also ohne Lehrgang? Wie soll das gehen? Jeden der will einfach ans Wasser lassen?
> Vergiss es ganz einfach. Die Thematik ist viel zu umfangreich, um ohne Schulung einfach loszuangeln.



aja deswegen gehts es ja auch außer in d überall ohne, ja sogar ohne prüfung.
sogar in einigen bl in d gehts ohne.
und dort ist es auch nicht schlechter als in anderen bl.

antonio


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

@antonio,sein Nickname sagt doch ALLES:q


----------



## daoxxnsepp

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Das die Fischerprüfung wie sie jetzt ist - noch Verbesserungspotentional hat steht ausser Frage. 
Aber das Argument, es geht nur um die Kohle lass ich nicht gelten. 
Schliesslich wird ja auch einiges Vermittelt und die zukünftigen Petrijünger nicht ins kalte Wasser geworfen. 

Bildung hat noch keinem geschadet!
Und wenn nur ein Bruchteil des Kursinhaltes beim Teilnehmer hängenbleibt (wie Unterscheide ich einen Huchen von der Refo etc...) dann hat sich dieser Kurs schon gelohnt.


----------



## Lionpower

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Mache gerade die Fischerprüfung, bin 60 Jahre jung ( aus Bayern ).
Habe vorher einige Bücher gelesen um Wissen anzusammeln.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man ohne Fischerprüfung ( und den Vorbereitungskurs ) zum Angeln gehen sollte.
Schließlich gilt es vor allem, die Tiere anständig zu behandeln, die Natur zu schützen usw.
Das was ich bisher gelernt habe, übertraf meine Erwartungen voll.
Die Prüfung am PC oder Laptop würde ich allerdings bevorzugen.
Hier sollte sich noch was ändern.


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Hallo Lionpower,

das sehe ich genauso. Ich kann mich nur schwer mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das man jemanden ans Wasser lässt der es geschafft hat ohne Sinn und Verstand 600 Fragen auswendig zu lernen. Ich spreche jetzt nur für Bayern, hier ist der Vorbereitungskurs zum Glück Pflicht. Jedoch würde ich mir hier auch eine Onlineprüfung wünschen, nur einmal im Jahr im März zur Prüfung gehen zu können finde ich ein bisschen wenig.

Ich wäre lieber für eine Pflicht GUTE Schulungen anzubieten. Von mir aus könnte man auch die Pflichtsunden erhöhen. Immerhin hat man eine große Verantwortung wen man am Wasser steht. Man hat es mit Lebewesen zu tun die auch dementsprechend behandelt werden müssen. 

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Änderung der Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011!*

Kleiner Erlebnisbericht von meiner Onlineprüfung (habe ich so ähnlich schon allgemeinen Bayern-Prüfungs-Thread gepostet, passt hier aber auch gut rein).

Bei uns im Kurs (in Lauf a. d. Pegnitz, durchgeführt durch den Fischereiverein Untere Pegnitz) gab es die Möglichkeit,  freiwillig bei der heuer erstmals als Pilotprojekt angebotenen  Onlineprüfung mitzumachen. 

Das zu tun war eine Entscheidung, die ich wahrlich nicht bereut habe .

Dadurch bedingt, dass erst eine Woche vor dem Termin die Funktion der  Technik abschließend getestet wurde, kam auch die Ladung zur Prüfung  erst wenige Tage vorher.

Am 25. Februar gab es zwei Termine, einen um 11:30 Uhr und am Nachmittag  um 13:45 Uhr den zweiten, bei dem ich und ein Freund dabei waren. Wir  waren insgesamt 13 Leute im zweiten Termin.

Um 13:15 Uhr sollte man laut Ladung da sein, alle Teilnehmer des Termins kamen pünktlich ins Haus der Fischerei in Nürnberg. 

Kurz nach 13:30 Uhr wurden wir in den kleinen Prüfungsraum eingelassen,  in dem ausreichend Laptops auf den Tischen standen. Da jeder per  Zufallsgenerator andere Fragen hatte und Abschauen sowieso nichts  gebracht hätte, saßen wir recht eng zusammen.

Es wurde nochmal der Ablauf erläutert und gebeten, die Handys  auszuschalten, jeder gab seine Nummer aus dem Ladungsbrief ein, und dann  wurde die Prüfung durch den Prüfungsleiter gestartet, damit jeder zu  exakt der gleichen Zeit beginnen konnte.

Man klickt sich hier einfach durch die 60 Fragen durch, und klickt auf  "Prüfung beenden" wenn man fertig ist. Dann wird nach wenigen Sekunden  angezeigt, ob man bestanden hat, und wie viele Fragen richtig  beantwortet wurden.

Bei der Online-Prüfung gibt es im Unterschied zur normalen Prüfung  zusätzliche Bilderfragen (Fische, Insektenlarven und Sachen aus dem  Bereich Gerätekunde), von denen maximal zwei in der Prüfung vorkommen  können. Diese Bilderfragen sind aber im aktuellen Fragenkatalog enthalten.

Wenn man fertig war, durfte man leise den Raum verlassen und draußen warten. 

Da Hr. Dr. Leuner vom LFL-Institut für Fischerei persönlich anwesend  war, konnten wir auch sofort die Zeugnisse mit nach Hause nehmen.

Alles in allem eine tolle Sache, die Prüfer und die Leute vom Haus der  Fischerei waren super nett, es hat richtig Spass gemacht. 

Von den 13 Leuten am Nachmittag ist nur einer durchgefallen. Vormittags hatten es zwei Leute nicht geschafft.

Nächstes Jahr soll man nochmal zwischen Onlineprüfung und normaler  Prüfung wählen können, ab übernächstes Jahr soll es dann nur noch die  Onlineprüfung geben. 

Das Positive daran ist, dass die Onlineprüfungen in Zukunft auch unterm  Jahr stattfinden können, und nicht nur ein Mal jährlich Anfang März wie  die schriftliche Prüfung. 

Es werden aber in Zukunft möglicherweise weitere Bilderfragen zum Fragenkatalog hinzukommen.

Hier: 

http://www.fischerpruefung-online.ba...xhtml?cid=7971

kann man die Onlineprüfung üben. Es sind hier aber nur 200 Fragen eingepflegt. Ist trotzdem ein gutes Training.

Grüße

sureshot


----------

